# Asbestos Roof?



## ElizSta (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi!

I am considering purchasing a home in Connecticut built in 1904. It has asbestos roof tiles which need to be repaired or replaced very soon, and I would be the one responsible as the house is being sold "as is."

We were told it is a "hundred year roof." I wont presume to know exactly what that means and there is no way to know when it was installed. We are being given no information and we won't be given anything other than what an inspector can see.


I just need information!

How much can I expect to pay? Do I need to replace or cover? Could this be tackled somehow by insurance?

Anyone know anyone who'd help me out with a quote here in CT?

I'd be happy to share a picture of the home with a semi-decent view of the roof in a PM to protect the privacy of the current owner and so you could get an idea of the size and slope.

Thanks so much!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2011)

When you buy it. as you know , you own it. 
Your inspector will not be able to help you with this as far as telling you weather or not they have asbestose for certain. They are going to tell you to get it tested. 
There are no insurance monies or grants to help out with any remediations. 
You can call in a company to remove them, and let us know what they give as an answer.
They are the only ones who can give you real #'s on the removal. 
 Sorry this does not answer your questions, I just know from experience there is no easy solution. 

Welcome, to House repair talk.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 26, 2011)

CT and MA are freaks about getting rid of Aspestos in any form. I'm lucky in VA we can remove it and put in right in the landfill.
Your going to have to call some local roofing companys on this one.
In my area a single level home is $50.00 to remove and $50.00 to install shingles, plus the cost of the materials. What do you want to bet it's far higher up there?
You need to know all this before making an offer.


----------



## paul52446m (Feb 26, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> When you buy it. as you know , you own it.
> Your inspector will not be able to help you with this as far as telling you weather or not they have asbestose for certain. They are going to tell you to get it tested.
> There are no insurance monies or grants to help out with any remediations.
> You can call in a company to remove them, and let us know what they give as an answer.
> ...



In Mi. they take it out, bag it and take it to the landfill. So why can't he just get a good mask, rip it off, bag it, and dump it?   Paul


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 26, 2011)

Because CT is nuts...everything will affect everyone.
You need a hazmat dumpster for anything that is hazardous. To many lawyers and insurance companies here.
Of course, they can do what they want as homeowners. Contact your local official for a way to dispose of it. Some towns have collection days.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 26, 2011)

In Tennessee we have to bag it, tag it and also do air quality testing, taking readings before, during and after, call the landfill and dump in a "special" area. Its all just a way for someone to make a buck. We have done many and never spiked the meter. As long as you don't break a lot of the tiles you don't create dust.

Now the next biggest thing since asbestos and mold is lead abatement...what a crock!


----------



## paul52446m (Feb 26, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> In Tennessee we have to bag it, tag it and also do air quality testing, taking readings before, during and after, call the landfill and dump in a "special" area. Its all just a way for someone to make a buck. We have done many and never spiked the meter. As long as you don't break a lot of the tiles you don't create dust.
> 
> Now the next biggest thing since asbestos and mold is lead abatement...what a crock!



In my area we have some old building that have what they call slate tile on the roof. is that  asbestos ? Paul


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 26, 2011)

paul52446m said:


> In my area we have some old building that have what they call slate tile on the roof. is that  asbestos ? Paul



Slate is not asbestos, it is a natural stone like product. Asbestos is smooth and flat like a slate tile. All tiles that look like asbestos tiles do not contain asbestos, thats why testing is important. Confused yet?


----------



## ElizSta (Feb 26, 2011)

These are pretty much the same answers I've been getting from everyone. We can't seem to get anyone to do a drive-by because we don't own the property.

The owner was there when we toured it the first time, (it's a short sale, so he has nothing to lose), and told us he'd had it quoted at about $20,000-$30,000 for removal, disposal, and new roof.

Now, with the price the house is listed at, that would still be a bargain, but I don't want to be surprised-- what a headache. Plus, this still feels WAY too expensive. (I guess it is Connecticut, after all.)

Yikes.... what a mess.

And who said I was a "he?" Ha!


----------



## paul52446m (Feb 26, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Slate is not asbestos, it is a natural stone like product. Asbestos is smooth and flat like a slate tile. All tiles that look like asbestos tiles do not contain asbestos, thats why testing is important. Confused yet?



Thanks, i was confused before you started talking. I would tell anybody to be 
 careful around   asbestos. I worked 42 years in heating work and dirty 
 crawl hole, and i have tore out a lot of asbestos. So now at 64 years old, i have copd. and i live on inhalers. Isn't life great. I also was one of those dummy's that smoked a lot..   Paul


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2011)

I would ask the homeowner to get an estimate in writing, since they own the home. This way they have real numbers in hand to explain to folks what they are up against.  And take that low bid and add 5k. That will be closer to what you will end up paying.
The next buyer is going to have the same questions as it needs to be disclosed, if it is tested and found to have asbestose. If it is never tested, then no one knows for sure what it contains and does not have to be disclosed. You would need to insist that it is tested during a home inspection, this way you know what you have. It will also help you to make a decision and have real world ##s. 
Good luck.


----------

